# speichern eins pfades



## EagleEye (27. Jul 2004)

ich will einen pfad zb "C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Eagle Eye\Eigene Dateien\seeadler.gif" speichern
das habe ich als String in die db gepackt nur leider macht er mir das daraus "Cokumente und EinstellungenEagle EyeEigene Dateienseeadler.gif"

das ist eine mysql db 
woran liegt das und wie kann ich das umgehn?


----------



## curt (28. Jul 2004)

versuch mal "/" statt "\"


----------



## Archy (28. Jul 2004)

Du musst das "\" maskieren, da es in Strings als Sonderzeichen behandelt wird um z.B. \n bzw \r etc. maskieren zu können. Wenn du also ein "\" in deinem String sehen möchtest musst du "\\" schreiben

 alles klar? Wenn nicht nochmal nachfragen  :wink:


----------

